# Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples



## tech/a

Thought there maybe some interest in short term discretionary trade examples TRADED REAL TIME.

*ANYONE*
Who would like to show an example of their trade,or test an idea can post here.
Thought a short description on how you intend to trade it and a summary at the end *WIN OR LOSE * would have interest and add to discussion and learning.

Please post a chart as its much easier to see.

So I'll kick off

Below is BTX a small I'm trading a pull back which has retraced .618 from the high and has shown strength in yesterdays trading displaying a distinct tail on increased volume R/R ratio on this trade is around 3:1.
I'm expecting this to be a short term trade of around a week and if it doesnt attempt to retest the high and goes flat I'll not be interested in holding with so many opportunities around.
HZN is another but thats a few days old so I didnt post it as an example.


----------



## RichKid

Nice idea tech, I know you've been keen on this type of thread for awhile, good to see it going. I post odds and ends on real trades in various threads but here is my most recent trade from Thursday, will try to post another one on Monday or Tuesday with actual entry and pre-entry set up notes as that will be closer to 'live'. Also traded a triangle in CTX this week but it failed, stopped out, see if you can spot it folks. 

BMO: I'm looking to move my stop up on Monday, relying on gold for a breakout, a bit of supply around; I should have noticed that buying volume earlier as this resistance level is too close for comfort!! Comments welcome.


----------



## RichKid

Tech, my apologies, on reflection I think you really only want 'real time' pre-entry trade plans here as anyone can post after price action is complete and look good. So in future I will try to post as soon as I place my order to make it more realistic.


----------



## GreatPig

My most recent trade was BSG, bought on Friday for $2.61. It had dipped below my trend line and was heading up again, but ultimately closed back down a bit at the end of the day.

The push back down at the end of the day, and the previous few red days, indicate quite a lot of sellers still, but I'm looking for it to get back on trend, possibly after a dip below the line.

The Fib lines show rather accurately-placed support and resistance levels around the three central lines. As the last resistance and support level was at $2.39, I'm setting my initial stop at $2.35. A close below that will signal a sell, for a loss of around 10%.

If it doesn't get stopped out, I'll be looking for it to resume the upward trend, either on my existing trend line or by defining another one a bit below it. If that doesn't happen within a couple of weeks or so, I'll consider selling it anyway.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## ctp6360

The trade I referred to in the other thread, which was my best trade ever was the following.

I already held a lot of ZFX and knew it was in a strong uptrend. So last week on Thursday when everything dropped, I knew this was just a temporary reaction of the entire market to some external event, eg interest rates, or something.

So I bought a LOT of ZFX right before close (I would have bought more only the National bank limits the amount you can do on each trade and I ran out of time!), anyway, I bought in at $11.26 right before close.

The next morning, as I had hoped, everything bounced back and ZFX was up over 6% about 5 minutes after open, so I sold immediately at $11.93 which was a 5.95% increase on my money for about 10 minutes of trading. Because of the volume I traded this added up to quite a nice sum.

I'm hoping to do a few more of these trades in the future, where I recognise the behaviour of a stock as being influenced by the MARKET on a particular day and the fall is uncharacteristic of that stock, then accumulate a high volume of it before close, then, hopefully, sell on the bounce the next day.

I think I probably just got lucky with this particular trade, but given the immense success of it, I would be crazy not to try it a few more times when I am confident in the trade.


----------



## Porper

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> So I bought a LOT of ZFX right before close (I would have bought more only the National bank limits the amount you can do on each trade and I ran out of time!), anyway, I bought in at $11.26 right before close.
> 
> The next morning, as I had hoped, everything bounced back and ZFX was up over 6% about 5 minutes after open, so I sold immediately at $11.93 which was a 5.95% increase on my money for about 10 minutes of trading. Because of the volume I traded this added up to quite a nice sum.




I can see where you are coming from but my real concern with this strategy is that you are doing a short term trade which is fair enough, but holding overnight is an added risk I don't like to take too often.

What if Wall street slumps overnight, what about any negative announcements etc.At least a short term (day trade) maybe misses a fair amount of profits but the risk is infinitely less.

I suppose it depends your expectancy using this method, but imo it is just a matter of time until you get caught out big time.


----------



## ctp6360

I think you are dead right there Porper, its a huge risk especially with large volume trades like I did. I think it would probably be better done intra-day, but in thise specific case I would have missed most of the benefits if I had done it that way.


----------



## RichKid

RichKid said:
			
		

> ........
> BMO: I'm looking to move my stop up on Monday..........Comments welcome.




Stop moved to 36c (entry price). Strong day today, gold basically holding its ground. I expect a pullback in BMO- pyramiding opportunity, unless the breakout fails.


----------



## RichKid

RichKid said:
			
		

> Stop moved to 36c (entry price). Strong day today, gold basically holding its ground. I expect a pullback in BMO- pyramiding opportunity, unless the breakout fails.




Stop moved to 37c, just below breakout bar, didn't have the confidence to pyramid today, waited for a pullback, looks strong but a bit of a dump today as well, it held so that's good. Still no confirmation that this will fly.


----------



## GreatPig

BSG still hovering below my trendline on low volume buying, but at least it's in the right direction at the moment.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## markrmau

ADY

Entry at 10c (trying to buy 9.5c at end of preopen but too slow).

Logical place for a stop would be todays low at 8.4c


----------



## markrmau

ADY: stop could be moved up to 10c if you really believe in charts, but I am prepared to give this one a lot of room to move as I believe it is fundamentally undervalued.

EPG: break out from pennant or whatever absurd name the techies give this chart. Stop could be placed at about 55c.


----------



## x2rider

Hi Markrmau

EPG: break out from pennant or whatever absurd name the techies give this chart. Stop could be placed at about 55c.

Would you not look to put your stop in at say 59c . I'm just looking at the good trend line underneath and also good round number support 
 As  I see it the resistance is at about 66c with another at the old high of 74c . Please give me some feed back as am always looking to improve 
 Cheers


----------



## markrmau

x2rider said:
			
		

> Would you not look to put your stop in at say 59c . I'm just looking at the good trend line underneath and also good round number support
> As  I see it the resistance is at about 66c with another at the old high of 74c .




It's up to your personal trading style of course. I prefer not to place stops too tight as you end up getting stopped out all the time with the natural ebb and flow of the market. 

It looks like it could trade lower today with the US markets down heavily, and NG futures down in the US (though this is irrelevant of course as EPG is in europe - and NG is a completely different market there).

Personally, I will ignore the stop today because of this 'noise' that will affect the market (I am not recomending others follow this course of action though).

Regarding EPG fundamentals, institutions recently bought in at 65c, and it is trading at a heavy discount peers such as CHX.

Yes we could definately see resistance at those points, but I am looking for a much higher move in the medium term.

Of course my guess is as good as yours, so don't attach too much significance to what I say.


----------



## tech/a

BTX stopped out.


----------



## markrmau

ADY looking dicey. For sake of this thread, I would take a stop at 10c and loose 2 ways brokerage. Even though the epg analysis has failed, I would argue you may as well give it a bit more room to move and see what happens.


----------



## GreatPig

BSG down 4.3% today to $2.44, but still above the support level and my stop. Continue to hold.

GP


----------



## RichKid

RichKid said:
			
		

> Stop moved to 37c, just below breakout bar, .......




Stopped out. Bet that gap down gets filled now that I'm out.


----------



## RichKid

Entered AOE at 62c in what is clearly now a very high risk trade. Stop at 58c, minor pivot low.


----------



## GreatPig

BSG dropped well below my stop level of $2.35, so I sold out without waiting for EOD.

GP


----------



## tech/a

CTO bought this morning at 38c in the pullback at 11.10


----------



## markrmau

SMM. Last major move has had 50% retracement. Bought in the panic on open ($1.18). PM me for copy of contract note. 10% stop, no ifs or buts.


----------



## markrmau

Stopped out of SMM (silly trade really) and EPG. 

3 losses from 3 entries. Better not follow my trades.

Wait for market to stabilise first (there is no hurry as things usually drop more quickly than they rise).


----------



## tech/a

> 3 losses from 3 entries




Your not alone.


----------



## GreatPig

My buy button is gathering dust at the moment.

GP


----------



## Bobby

Any short sellers doing ok ? I bet there is !

Bob.


----------



## RichKid

RichKid said:
			
		

> Entered AOE at 62c in what is clearly now a very high risk trade. Stop at 58c, minor pivot low.




Stopped out. Sellers in control.


----------



## tech/a

CTO very little change.
AIM didnt get filled at 12.5c but is now more interesting.


----------



## tech/a

Inline to sell CTO at 37c


----------



## tech/a

CTO sold at 37c
AIM as well at 17.5c
Copped a small loss could have been worse and had I been filled at 12.5c been much better.Would have been nice to show a loser to a winner but the principle is there.Not really a recommended trading method.More a get out of jail card.


----------



## Bobby

tech/a said:
			
		

> CTO sold at 37c
> AIM as well at 17.5c
> Copped a small loss could have been worse and had I been filled at 12.5c been much better.Would have been nice to show a loser to a winner but the principle is there.Not really a recommended trading method.More a get out of jail card.




Tech just did a Gartley count on AIM, it starts from the recent low in late April of .12c to the high of .20 then back to .12, up to .175c, then now going down again to .095 before the next rise.

Your thoughts ?

Bob.


----------



## tech/a

Bob

Ive not studied Gantley,and have only rudimentary Elliot knowledge.
Wave counts can be subjective and its price action which will either prove the count correct or prove it wrong at the time of the count.

As time goes by we will see if my and your analysis has credence.

But O/N markets have me thinking that this trade at least will be weaker.


----------



## tech/a

Bought NLX 
trades 102,103 for anyone whos interested.

Ill post the analysis tonight,but old high acting as support to todays low of .055 so stop is at .054.
Fundamentally a change in structure re cost cutting and this seems un effected by commodities.


----------



## tech/a

Here you can see yesterdays High acting as support for this mornings low


----------



## RichKid

Bobby said:
			
		

> Tech just did a Gartley count on AIM, it starts from the recent low in late April of .12c to the high of .20 then back to .12, up to .175c, then now going down again to .095 before the next rise.
> 
> Your thoughts ?
> 
> Bob.



Tech/Bob,
FWIW I've posted a couple of studies in the AIM thread, just caught my eye because of Tech's charts, thought it'd be good to practise on it, possible re-entry on completion of wave C: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=48469&postcount=46


----------



## Bobby

RichKid said:
			
		

> Tech/Bob,
> FWIW I've posted a couple of studies in the AIM thread, just caught my eye because of Tech's charts, thought it'd be good to practise on it, possible re-entry on completion of wave C: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=48469&postcount=46



 Rich I had a look ( nice counts ) It will be educational to see the outcome on this.

Cheers Bob


----------



## tech/a

Sold NLX at $.059
9.57am.

$500 less Brokerage--


----------



## tech/a

Loaded into SRK at 57c
Im exepecting it to pullback to old
resistance on todays buying at 57c


----------



## tech/a

Moved up to 58.5c


----------



## GreatPig

Bought BTA at $1.525.

Stop at close below $1.44 for a 6% loss. Hoping for a run up to $1.80 or $1.90.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## GreatPig

Bought MIG at $3.49. Stop at close below $3.35 for bit over 4% loss.

GP


----------



## RichKid

GreatPig said:
			
		

> Bought MIG at $3.49. Stop at close below $3.35 for bit over 4% loss.
> 
> GP




Hey GP,
Did you think of reducing the position size and using last week's bottom as a wider stop, especially with that gap (may not get filled?). I assume you bought the good volume breakout of the dt line. Just thinking out aloud in case this is of any use.


----------



## GreatPig

RichKid,

In the current environment, I don't want to have too wide a stop.

For the recent past, my stop is around the support level, with only the main bottoms having briefly dipped below that. Since a main bottom has (hopefully) just been, another drop through my stop would be uncharacteristic, and I think an indication that my hoped-for rise will have failed.

That's my theory any way, and I'm sticking to it. 



> I assume you bought the good volume breakout of the dt line.



Yes. The breakout volume was around the 100-day EMA, but I think that's reasonble for such a decent break.

Currently $3.51.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## GreatPig

Well bugger... looks like my BTA is about to be stopped out. 

Or I could just lower the stop to $1.30. 

GP


----------



## Sean K

BTA could go back to .60c imo without bird flu news.


----------



## GreatPig

Hopefully not tomorrow! 

GP


----------



## tech/a

GP

Times are tough!
SRK now in trading holt pending Announcement on Peru Mine.


----------



## GreatPig

BLR jumped up nicely after coming out of trading halt (actually suspension) but then lost it all the next day. 

GP


----------



## tech/a

Yeh pretty common.
I'm not in love with SRK its just a trade so will be wary.
Thanks.


----------



## GreatPig

BTA gone for $1.38.

So the sky is the limit now! Expect a close at $1.50 today. :

GP


----------



## Phoenix

Entered ZFX 9.65 Stop 9.00, Sell target at 10.20. Hope this goes good.


----------



## Ageo

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Entered ZFX 9.65 Stop 9.00, Sell target at 10.20. Hope this goes good.




Phoenix im interested to know why you have a sell target? I mean if it kept running upto $11.50 then retraced back to $11 would you prefer to have a trailing stop?

Just curious thats all, i know you want to lock profits in but you can do the same with a trailing stop.


----------



## Phoenix

Hehe srry it came out wrong i will definately use a trailing stop and thats just my target price.


----------



## Ageo

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Hehe srry it came out wrong i will definately use a trailing stop and thats just my target price.





oh hehe cool sry for the mix up


----------



## GreatPig

Closed out MIG today, even though it hadn't dropped through my stop position.

I closed out all remaining positions today (the few small ones I still had), and didn't want to just keep holding on to MIG.

Will now be waiting for more definite signs of a market recovery before entering trades again. I know it's starting to look a little promising already, but it wasn't first thing this morning when I closed out the positions. 

Cheers,
GP


----------



## phoenixrising

Bought LHG@2.54 3.59pm today.Purely discressionary trade.

Liked how the gold 200 day ma was hit and coming back, some LHG buying after 2.34 lo also.

See what happens, on the lookout for bouncing cats!!!


----------



## tech/a

Bought another 30000 DLS yesterday as well. at 13.5c.(Average now 15.5c).
Averaging down is not a good play--I have been able to do this without stress as i only initially took half parcel sizes.This is more a Risk Mitigation than a profit play---although it doesnt seem that way.
In the short term arena that and SRK is all I have open.


----------



## Phoenix

ZFX Stopped out took a small loss.


----------



## Phoenix

Entered BEN 12.86 sell target 13.60 stop 12.50


----------



## Phoenix

Entered BTA 1.24 Stop 1.20 target 1.58


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin

tech/a said:
			
		

> Bought another 30000 DLS yesterday as well. at 13.5c.(Average now 15.5c).
> Averaging down is not a good play--I have been able to do this without stress as i only initially took half parcel sizes.This is more a Risk Mitigation than a profit play---although it doesnt seem that way.
> In the short term arena that and SRK is all I have open.




It's a definte no, no Tech!


----------



## tech/a

Sold SRK @ 65c.

Still looks strong but as I'm going away will be exiting all positions.


----------



## Porper

tech/a said:
			
		

> .
> 
> Still looks strong but as I'm going away will be exiting all positions.




No need to sell out of all your positions Tech, hand them over to me, I'll "discretionary" trade for you while you are away 

It would be great to have a play with somebody else's money.

Look on the bright side, it would totally eliminate the emotion from the trading as I wouldn't have to worry about losing money.


----------



## BlackTie

Bought ALL@12.30 today.


----------



## Phoenix

Needed the cash so i sold out of BTA at 1.29 with a nice dollar profit.


----------

